# Ned Davis - Has anyone heard of him??



## benwex (6 August 2008)

I have come across in a Commodities review by the Butterfield Bank (Cayman Island )and they quote something called the Ned Davies Oil sentiment indicator????

Basically this indicator has been very acurate in forecasting the recent pull back in Oil and so I have been trying to find out abit more about this man they call Ned...

Being Right or Making Money (Paperback) was written buy Ned and on amazon a copy goes for over $450US and its not even new!!!

The book seems to be a lesson in building sophisticated models for the more institutionally inclided but I think there are some very smart people in the ASF community that are savvy t/a...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0970265107/ref=sib_dp_pt#

this is a link..

So anyone heard of the man they call Ned???

regards,
benwex


----------



## howardbandy (7 August 2008)

Hi Benwex --

Is the name Ned DAVIS?  Ned Davis did write a book entitled Being Right or Making Money.  

Ned Davis Research is a small company based in Florida.  Ned Davis is President, Tim Hayes is Chief Investment Strategist.  Tim won the Dow award a few years ago for his technical analysis work and publication.

The Ned Davis organization, and their work, is highly regarded.  I have not read the book.

http://www.ndr.com/invest/public/publichome.action

Thanks,
Howard


----------

